# Daughter's First Red Fish



## Bear10 (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't usually post a lot, but my daughter finally caught her first red fish & to make it even more special, it was Father's Day weekend. It was oversized, so we had to throw it back, but she will always have the memory & story to tell.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 20, 2017)

Well worth posting, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice catch and pic,,,,


----------



## Matt A (Jun 22, 2017)

That is a great pic and a better memory!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2017)

Bear10 said:


> I don't usually post a lot, but my daughter finally caught her first red fish & to make it even more special, it was Father's Day weekend. It was oversized, so we had to throw it back, but she will always have the memory & story to tell.



And a fantastic photo to add to the memory!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2017)

Great pic! That fish is almost as big as she is, she'll never forget that one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2017)

This photo is absolutely PRICELESS as it shows your  beautiful Daughter and you making such wonderful memories together that will last for a lifetime.  

Little girls are very special and I have been very fortunate that my "little girl" has visited with me the past two Sundays as we made some great memories together.   

My "little girl" had her 35th Birthday on Saturday.  

It seems like only yesterday that my "little girl" was the age of yours too.  It is really hard to believe that time passes so quickly and that is why I cherish every moment spent with my Daughter.


----------



## Bear10 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the comments, my daughter was on cloud 9 when I showed her that she was on GON! I am very fortunate to have a daughter who enjoys the outdoors. Hopefully I will be posting a picture of her first deer in about 6 months. By the way, she is still bragging to her Mom that she has now caught a bigger red fish than her Mom .


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice. Congrats to both of y'all!!!


----------



## antharper (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice fish and beautiful big ol smile , congrats to u both !


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 25, 2017)

WOOHOO!! What a great fish!! Super Congrats young lady!!


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!   A big redfish is on both mine and my wife's bucket lists.


----------

